# Phyllobates vittatus Egg Deposition Sites?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have read, and heard that P. vittatus are experts at hiding eggs. If not in coco-huts, or similar bower, where are they hiding the eggs? I suspect overlaying leaves, or on a damp rock surface that is concealed and stable. Where do people normally find the "hidden" clutches? I think I have eggs in my viv(P. vittatus), but not in any of the provided receptacles.

Any thoughts?

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

My guys have only ever used black film cans. Never the white or the coco huts. But I have found 2 or 3 clutches in the overlying leaves in the leaf litter, though. That's the only place I've seen them other than in the black film cans.

Mark


----------

